# Strother Archery Contingency for 2014 ASA



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Wonder if they are paying hunter class or just forgot to list it?


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Its their first year paying out contingency so not all classes are included. If everything goes well they may add some classes and more shoots later. Make sure to come by the booth at the shoots ask about it. The more interest they get and participation may help with adding more classes down the road.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Good reason to go to your Strother Dealer and check out their lineup.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Thumbs up for supporting the sport.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## juke711 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good deal if you shoot Asa!  What's wrong with supporting the ibo shooters as well????


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

There's nothing wrong with supporting both. This is their first year to do it. Depending on its success they may expand it. Its a start. At least they are supporting archery and its shooters. Many don't pay contingency at all. Lets don't gripe about what they don't do, but support the good things they do. That should be for all archery.


----------



## CASBOWCHICK (Jun 4, 2013)

Definately need contingency in the Hunter Classes!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

juke711 said:


> Sounds like a good deal if you shoot Asa! What's wrong with supporting the ibo shooters as well????


Considering last year they had no contingency in any program - ASA is a start.

We will see where it goes, there is talk there may be an additional one thrown in here or there as time/budget/planning permits. I do know the reason it started at ASA is Strother is a sponsor for ASA, they have in the past had a booth and or trailer set up to see/shoot the bows. So its easy to have a sign up sheet, meeting area etc.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I am officially the first person to sign up for Strother contingency.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Super, hope to put my name on that list a few times this year!!:first:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

okarcher said:


> Super, hope to put my name on that list a few times this year!!:first:


Absolutely ....with the new Moxie?


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

I say thumbs up to Strothers!!! Glad to see them stepping up and doing this.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Maybe with old Moxie, if the 14's don't make it in time. :wink: Which is fine by me got the Moxie driving tacks. Hope to go shoot some foam with it this weekend if the weather will give us a break.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

ttt


----------

